# Alternative to Antibiotics?



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So Mateo looks as though he has caught another bacterial infection: goopy eyes, running nose (now with a thicker discharge), and a more lethargic demeanor. This happened once before- about 6 weeks ago- and I was given a round of antibiotics which took care of the problem.

I am told this is not uncommon with dogs in the city; there are two main dog parks I go to, and although they seem fairly clean, apparently dogs pick up these types of things because of the environment. If that's true, I'm not sure what to do because he loves playing with other dogs, and the socialization, of course, is important.

So my questions are: 

1. Is there any alternative to going to the vet again for another round of antibiotics? Something more "natural" that may help him clear the infection?

2. How can I boost his immune system so that he is not as prone to catching these bugs? He is raw fed, and doing great on it.

He's not quite 7 months, and otherwise very healthy.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Colloidal Silver can help, as well as putting him on Probiotics, Feeding raw helps, Zoey has had only 1 infection in the past year. I also give her Bragg's Apple Cider Vineger which has pretty much eliminated all infections she used to get (literally had infections every other week).


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for your input-- how much of the Bragg's do you give? Also, have you used colloidal silver yourself (for your dogs?) I have heard mixed reviews about it's effects on humans...


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I give Shellie (70# golden) 2 Tablespoons of ACV per day, she gets 1/2 of a human probiotic (Acidophullus from walmart). I use Colloidal Silver that I get from my Holistic Dr. He actually suggested it for my chronic sinus infections which I haven't had one in over a year. I take it orally and intranasally when needed.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Also try just good ol' vitamin C....you can't overdose a dog on it since its water soluble. I'd give 1500mg per day. Sometimes just age, as the immune system matures things like this wont become problems any longer.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

The only otc "alternative" to antibiotics for infections I have heard of with some limited science behind it is extreme high doses of vitamin A daily. However that is for humans, don't think I would try that for a dog. Maybe someone else could chime in on how safe it would be.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks again-- I am going to try the Colloidal Silver and some Vitamin C. Maybe add some other things in the mix if these don't take care of the issue.

Yes, I had heard also that puppies are more prone to getting infections; time would also take care of these problems--- I hope!

Meanwhile, he's just kind of... feeling not his usual self. Poor guy!

Off to the health food store.


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

a better alternative to colloidal silver will be silver sol. but whether it's colloidal or silver sol, do note that they are not suitable for long term use since they destroy the good bacteria as well.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Also try just good ol' vitamin C....you can't overdose a dog on it since its water soluble. I'd give 1500mg per day. Sometimes just age, as the immune system matures things like this wont become problems any longer.


I wondered if age would be something to consider. Even though he's big, he's still just a baby at 7 months. Hopefully you can help boost his immune system until he matures in age a little.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by Khan:
> I wondered if age would be something to consider. Even though he's big, he's still just a baby at 7 months. Hopefully you can help boost his immune system until he matures in age a little.


Yes, this is something I have heard a lot. Probably like children (the ones with skin, not fur), pups are just a bit more susceptible to catching things, until their immune systems mature. 

In the meantime, I want to avoid dosing him with antibiotics every time he gets an infection. I believe this will help his immune system in the long run. So, the colloidal silver, et. al is sort of an experiment.

We shall see-- and yeah, he is still a baby (a big baby, but still...)


----------

